# Seeking Fallout Rp Partner's



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Greetings everybody, and I thank you for your time. I am seeking some people to participate together in an Fallout inspired role-play, perhaps a group roleplay if all parties wish it. Wanted to make a custom setting, factions, etc with the players. The role-playing conducted in a pseudo tabletop manor, with tracking of Inventory, stats, perks, etc.

Of course such things can be managed loosely if you wish as well. Setting will likely be in a different location than the games, or in an unexplored commonwealth region. So we can create our own setting with custom vaults, factions, tribes, organizations, etc.

This rp can also have both features and concepts from Canon and non Canon sources. Any sort of race is playable, be you super mutant, deathclaw, ghoul, synthetic, or even furry. I'm quite flexible and open. 

I do plan to add some elements such as Base building for the party, both within an vault and out on the surface, whether it be an Personal small town or fortified installation. And even to form our own faction to reclaim the wastes if that is the direction we want to go down. The feeling will be a mix of the dark and grittiness of the first two games, along with the fun and Americana patriotism and fun of the later games. But also with the mature elements that are always present in the background of the setting. Be it slavery, gore, lewdness, etc. 
If this interests you, please feel free to comment here or message me directly.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm an avid Fallout fan.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm an avid Fallout fan.





LiteralRaccoon said:


> ^^^^^


Are you interested in 1 on 1 or group rp?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Are you interested in 1 on 1 or group rp?



I prefer groups, but I'm okay with 1v1.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

Im fine with whatever.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I think the three of us could start a group RP that others could join, but we need to figure out which setting in which Fallout game? Or do we make our own? I've always wanted one set in Georgia, but being on the same page in the same game will make things easier. I'm great with helping others with the lore btw.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

Ive always wanted to see a fallout game in some rural parts. I like Wisconsin as a state, but Georgia would be cool too. Maybe Indiana as well.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> Ive always wanted to see a fallout game in some rural parts. I like Wisconsin as a state, but Georgia would be cool too. Maybe Indiana as well.



I have a Fallout AU that takes place in around Metro Atlanta, but we also could try Fallout 76 in West Virginia.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

Well just lemme know where we're going.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I could use Grief for Georgia and West Virginia. Plus, I've played Fallout 76 often.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

If it's in Georgia I could host this group RP with my AU.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

Gotcha


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Shall I make the starter?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

I have a group and server already situated on Discord. May I provide my discord tag so you can friend me and I may invite you into the group?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> I have a group and server already situated on Discord. May I provide my discord tag so you can friend me and I may invite you into the group?



Okay, but I think I am going to GM this one. Mostly because I have this all planned out and I think it can work for the betterment of the forum if I lead it. (I have a plan.)


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Um, well I'm the server owner and main dm. I'd be happy to have a co-gm. But I'm in control of the world ultimately


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Discord Tag is Coltshan000#1967


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Um, well I'm the server owner and main dm. I'd be happy to have a co-gm. But I'm in control of the world ultimately



I'm talking about here, and I'm going to host this here because. (I've pretty much played most of the fallout games), 2. I'm from Georgia so I know the location.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh, my apologies, sure, go ahead.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...lay-with-furries-au-fallout-universe.1675399/ I've had to add more factions to make things smoother, but this is what I've have right now. Questions, comments, concerns?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Are we supposed to he vault dwellers or can we be from different factions?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Are we supposed to he vault dwellers or can we be from different factions?



You can be from different factions, but my idea was your characters try to join various factions. It depends on how much you know of the Fallout lore, but this only applies to canon factions. Meaning if a player really is a die hard Brotherhood of Steel fan and they can make a good character sheet, they can "spawn" as a Brotherhood scribe, Paladin, ect. All the fish out of water players have to be Vault Dwellers, (to make it easier on them to learn the ropes.)


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

What will the vault experiment be?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> What will the vault experiment be?



Sort of like it was with Shady Sands with Vault 15, the idea was that anthros and humans would tear each other apart due to few resources, but that wasn't the case. This is mostly to get players to work together and non-fallout fans to have a fresh start to join in the roleplay.)


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

Sweet! What if the Anthros were created by scientists and FEV?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Sweet! What if the Anthros were created by scientists and FEV?



Ehh, that would make them mutants and persecuted against. I'm sort of doing it where they just were other evolved species that humans knew before the war, basically so I don't have to make everything super awkward, mutated characters are just FEV experiments from the ground up and join mutant friendly factions.  You have to basically "choose" that sort of pathway in your character, they're either FEV mutants or they're pure and allowed in the more human minded factions.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay, I understand


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Okay, I understand



Yeah, basically it's to prevent lore conflicts. Sort of like how in the Sonic fandom Mobians are accepted under the G.U.N, so instead of making furries a FEW mutation and really messing up the lore, furries are like a pre-approved race that can be mutated by FEV, if you want your character to play as a mutant with the option.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay. Would you like to do a sonic rp in pm sometime?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Okay. Would you like to do a sonic rp in pm sometime?



Perhaps, but know I mostly use my OC's and characters.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

That's fine


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> That's fine



Here's mine:   https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/jaredthefox92/folder/500361/My-best-work Unless they say "art trade" then they're my characters. I usually roleplay with them.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice~


----------

